# Find of the Day: RS 2 Powered Ur-quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Only really sold in any number (and small numbers at that) for two model years in the USA, the Ur quattro isn't exactly what you'd call common. Finding any example, much less a clean one has become increasingly hard for American fans of Audi's rallying icon. And when it comes to modified ones, ideas of proper upgrades can certainly vary. All that being said, we think we've stumbled across a modified example that most will agree qualifies as very nicely done.

This black 1983 specimen, on sale in Denver for $25,000, appears to have had a down-to-the-frame respray done within the last four years and a thorough RS2 conversion based on a 20-valve 3B engine. Here's the detail listed by the seller, Audi repair and tuning specialists Champagne Motorsports.



> I purchased this Turbo Quattro Coupe in 1996 and I have owned it since then. What makes this one special is all of its modifications. This car can not be duplicated for this price. If you are looking for a stock one, stop reading, this isn't for you. New paint within the last 4 years, bead blasted down to metal, then painted with its original color. Schwartz! 2.2 liter S4 engine block with pistons, 91 200 20v head with 7A camshaft. RS2 Turbo and RS2 manifold, RS2 chipset with 3" custom exhaust system from turbo. RS2 chipset with 2.5 bar pressure regulator that boosts 25 lbs. If you install a 3 bar pressure regulator you could get 30 lbs boost. With the 4000 quattro drivetrain, it runs extremely well through the gears because of the ratios. I installed Bilstein sport struts with coil overs, 4 piston Brembo calipers with s4 vented rotors and calipers on rear, and orange pagid racing pads all around. It includes 17" OZ Racing wheels, stock rims, original 2.1 engine, and transmission with sale of Coupe. -Black out tailight lens on rear -3 core aluminum radiator with 91 200 fan for cooling -RS2 airbox -RC injectors with Porsche 944 intercooler custom installation. -Euro headlights with HID's 8000 Kelvin. -Sparco steering wheel with Sparco Sport seats. -Taxicab dashboard from Audi for guage panel. I'm sure there is more, however that's all that I can think of at this time. Serious inquires only. I also have another one so don't feel bad about buying this one!! We specialize in Audi Service, Sales, and Tuning!


Check out the original listing on AutoTrader after the jump.

* Original Listing*


----------



## S4wood (Apr 23, 2004)

*Hey George....*

I bought a car from Larry before...for my sister in Denver. Wonder who owned this before...Nice..but I need to think about that price for awhile...might be worth it to the right guy. (Dean Treadway?)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I know Sewickley Audi in PA built an RS2ed Ur quattro at one point. Not sure if it's the same car. That car was black as well.


----------

